# bolt sticking on remington 700



## habersham hammer (May 5, 2012)

I have a Remington 700 ADL 7mm mag - I shot it today and it grouped well but after the second shot the bolt would stick and had to beat on it to open to eject the shell - I tried 2 different grains of ammo and 2 different bullet types both were Winchester Supreme - What do I do to fix this, it shoots too well not to try to get it going


----------



## SCDieselDawg (May 5, 2012)

Look at the primer end of the cases either fired or unfired, Ive had winchesters that were warped across the area where the headstamp is. It caused uneven pressure on the bolt and it  would be hard to close or open the bolt.   

Second look for signs of high pressures: most or the time the letters in the headstamp appear smeared or distorted.

Third clean the race where the lugs of the bolt lockup when its closed any debris could cause it to bind after being fired.


----------



## frankwright (May 5, 2012)

Sounds like a tight chamber. Check it for being really clean, you have to get a chamber brush and give it a good cleaning.


----------



## jglenn (May 5, 2012)

it this a new gun for you or one you've had a while and now is having this issue?

1st  as noted is to clean the chamber really well especially the locking lug area

inspect the case and look for any  scraps

inspect the primer and end of the case looking for high pressure signs..

did it do this exact same routine multiple times?

don't beat on the handle or you will have to have it put back on......

more information is needed


----------



## Yotedawg (May 5, 2012)

Pictures of the empty casings, especially the casehead area, would be helpful if you you could post them. 

You may want to try lubricating your locking lugs on the bolt and look to see if they are galled.


----------



## jglenn (May 10, 2012)

AND 


care to tell us what embarrassing thing you found


----------



## Early-14 (May 10, 2012)

*Bolt Sticking on remington 700*

Check the length of the screws on the scope mounts.  If they are too long they will drag on the bolt.  Remove or back off the scope mounts screws and try the bolt movement.  Worth a look see.


----------



## Buckfever (May 10, 2012)

Early-14 said:


> Check the length of the screws on the scope mounts.  If they are too long they will drag on the bolt.  Remove or back off the scope mounts screws and try the bolt movement.  Worth a look see.



Same thing will happen if you over tighten the front stock screw. I learned this from experience this past weekend while cleaning my 700.


----------



## cmshoot (May 10, 2012)

Could also be that the bolt needs disassembled and cleaned, and the threads properly lubed.


----------



## jglenn (May 11, 2012)

he sort of implied that it happened when trying to open it after firing the weapon


----------



## habersham hammer (May 19, 2012)

Ok I got my problem fixed.I took it to my local gunsmith and found out it was the factory ammo was loaded a little too hot.He took the gun home and tried some core-lokts and the gun cycled great.When we compared the two spent cases the winchester supreme had a flatter spread out primer which was causing it to stick.He checked the head space and after it checked out ok he then lapped the bolt.This time it would shoot the ammo and cycle as it should.I switched ammo however and shot the gun today and here is a 2 shot group at 50 yards with Hornady 139 grain interbonds.I know some of you can shoot a lot better but I'm just happy it's up and going.


----------

